# Mironov Central



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

So it begins...

A quick background:
In December of 08 my 2 brothers and myself purchased a 2 unit Victorian house in the "Western Addition" of San Francisco, AKA North of Panhandle. We plan on completely renovating the building. In addition to the top to bottom makeover, we will be adding a garage, and a new living room for the lower unit.

Don't expect a hole lot of writing from me... Its not that I completely hate writing (only mostly) it's that I am not any good at it, and it takes too much time to write detailed explanations.
So, instead of text, this thread will Mostly consist of pictures... (insert some sentence about 1000 words per picture here)
So to being, here are some pictures of the interior of the 2nd floor unit.
I don't have any exterior shots yet, but if you want to see it, use Google's street view. The address is 639 Central Ave, SF, CA.. (Its directly to the right of the big green house)

Dining Room


















Kitchen













































Pantry









Hall


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

Bathroom









Center Bedroom


















Front Bedroom


















Office









Attic


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

So, after seeing those pictures, you might be saying to your self, "self, that place already looks like its remodeled.... whats wrong with it?"
Well there isn't anything _wrong_ with it, but the finishes are cheep, and the layout is terrible.... so on with the renovation.

First up, Chimney Demo:
We needed to demolish the unused chimney in order to move forward with the install of central heating. (Thats right... there is no heat in the house)

This is day 2... On Day one we took the chimney down through the roof to the attic floor, then patched the hole.
Day 2 consisted of demolishing from the attic floor to the 2nd level's floor

The only way to remove the bricks was to bucket them down the stairs to the back yard... With a little help it didn't take too long to finish.










^^^ Thats one of my brothers













































^^^ And thats me


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

More Chimney Demolition

Well Alec, our father and Myself spent the better part of they day demolishing the rest of the Chimney.
We started at the floor of the second level and worked our way through the walls all the way down to the basement.
The reason we had to go through the walls is because at this point we had renters in the lower unit, and did not want to deal with them... so it was just easier to work through the walls.

Let the pictures begin.


Thats me on top, Alec below my feet, and my dad taking the picture from the attic.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Great thread! Thanks for posting all the pictures too.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

you ears will be leaking soot for a week


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

tpolk said:


> you ears will be leaking soot for a week


Not just the ears....
We cried black tears of joy when we finished (Literally black tears there was so much soot.)
And even though we had masks on... we had some good looking snots. :thumbsup:


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

Next we installed an attic ladder
I think this is all pretty self explanatory... but in case you don't get it, we need storage space in this house and the attic is absolutely the perfect place to do it.

enjoy the pictures.

Can u guess what this is?









The Lay Out

















^^^^ Thats my pops




























Demo Time


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

When actually installing the ladder we need all three of us handling it... so there isn't any pictures of the actual install... but let me tell ya, it was no easy task.




































And the final product.









Please ignore the changed trim and doors... I will get to that later.


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

ell for better or worse, we have decided to significantly change the layout of the upper unit.

With this change comes an onslaught of remolding.

When all said and done we will have one less window, two less walls, three less doors, a ton of cabinets, and a whole lot of counter space… Not to mention a living space that will be brought into the 21st century.



First Things First… Out with the old

Removing the Old Cabinets

I tried to sell the cabinets to the neighbor who has an identical house and was currently in the middle of a kitchen remodel... but no dice.




























Now that we have got the cabinets out of the way, it was time to start on the walls.

I’ve got to say…. Demolishing stuff is a hell of a lot faster than putting it all back together. Plus, it’s a lot more fun… 

Can you guess what’s around the corner?


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

Unfortunately when only working with one or two other people there is a lack of extra hands to take pictures.

So, much to my dismay I am going to have to explain what’s going on here.

From the last picture in my last post to the below pictures we did the following:

o Removed all the Plaster

o Removed all the Lath

o Removed all the electrical

o Removed the 3 doors

o Removed the 3 Door Frames

o Cut out all the studs for the wall on the right

o Cut out all but 2 of the studs for the wall on the left

o Using Ply Wood, we turned the wall on the left into a giant Box Beam

o Supported the wall on the left with a temporary stud

o Cut out the fist of the two remaining studs

o Now we arrived at the picture below where we are cutting out the final original stud leaving our temporary support stud




























Once the last original support beam was removed, we fastened our final new support beam to the underside of the wall.









Once we were sure that the wall wasn’t going to come crashing down, we removed our temporary support beam and this is the result.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Great works, guys! Cannot believe that you can do many things like that by yourself ^^


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

Now that we have successfully removed the two walls, it was time to start working on the other side of the kitchen.

First we rebuilt a little wing wall that will cover the fridge so you can’t see it from the hall.









Next we demolished the chimney opening and all the plaster and lath on the back wall


















We then spent a good deal of time moving the gas pipe from the bottom left of this picture









To the top right of this picture (it’s the shiny thing you can kind of make out)








Notice the ladder in the hole... we had to climb up there to notch some blocking and secure the pipe.

This hole ended up becoming a garbage chute for construction debris... It was convenient at the time, but made a huge mess in the basement that was really difficult to sort through later.


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

Now that the chimney walls have been taken out, we went ahead and added a cold water line that will be used for an Ice maker in a freezer.

We then filled the hole in the floor and framed out the wall to make it perfectly flat. 

The wall on the right was recessed about 1.5" from the wall on the left....
So with some 2x4s and some shims, we made it all nice and even.









Once we finished framing the wall, we demolished the built in pantry.









Since the ceiling plaster had lots of cracks, and was incredibly uneven, we decided that we would take down all the plaster and put up fresh sheet rock…. 
We left all the lath on because the previous owner had insulation blown into the attic, and we had no desire to pay for another round of insulation, nor cleanup a huge mess.

This is the mess that resulted from that decisions


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's looking good. Are you going to put a fireblock at the floor level and ceiling level in the space where the chimney was?


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

gma2rjc said:


> It's looking good. Are you going to put a fireblock at the floor level and ceiling level in the space where the chimney was?


You bring up a good point....
The bottom of the shaft will be covered from below when we put up the new ceiling for the lower unit...
Now... is there a requirement to seal off to top of it even though it opens into an unoccupied space?

Thanks for the Comments... and Keep them coming!


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

Next Up.... Some Framing
First part is to remove one of the two windows to allow for more cabinets.














































Second... We need to relocate the door so it enters into the living room.


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

After cutting and framing the new opening, we filled in the old door way.

Prior to starting this hole project, we were given about 50 real 2x6x10' boards
These have proven very useful when trying to re-frame in the house because all the wood is actually 2 full inches by 4 full inches... and with a quick buzz on the table saw, we have the exact right size board.



















And after a quick underfloor rewiring, we were on to the next project.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> > Are you going to put a fireblock at the floor level and ceiling level in the space where the chimney was?
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point....
> ...


Here's a great thread for you to look at for your answer. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-fireblock-framing-37190/

If you don't find the answer there, just ask and KCTermite will know the answer. That thread was a great help to me when I was working on my house.


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

Now that all the plaster was off the ceiling, and we didn't have to worry about breaking it, we decided to install 4 6" can lights that we switch separately in two pairs.

In hind sight, I would of installed 6 or 8 4" can lights on a single switch.





































And yes I know... some of the pictures are out of sequence.


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

Now all the pluming is done, electrical is wired, and the framing is complete... time to sheet rock.



























Unfortunately there becomes a gap in the pictures.
After getting all the sheet rock up, mudding and taping fell to me and me alone.
Working 50 Hours at work, and then another 40 at home every week, I was very tired and didn't mess around with the camera. (regrettably) 
I spent a good two weeks taping mudding and sanding to get the wall to the point where I was happy with them.




































You can also see in this picture we took out the window, fixed the framing and reinstalled it.


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

After some paint, trim work, and a quick fix of the exhaust duct for the microwave we were finally ready for the cabinets.


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

Next up.... some storage space.
This is one of the few tasks that we are not doing our selves...
However I think we got an awesome deal on the install... and it came out pretty damn good













































^^^ This corner cabinet for out sink was a completely custom built... it took the installes a half day to get it right.


The only downside to using someone else to install the cabinets was that they messed up our freshly painted walls... although we quickly found the color didn't work anyways.


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

After the Cabinets were installed, it was on to the floors.
Basically we tiled the entire back of the house.... That means we had to find a temporary home for all the furniture in the rest of the house.














































Now on to the tile. We used duraceramic tile.


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

And here is a couple of before shots and one after shot.
Total cost of the kitchen w/ floor but no appliances is right around $6,000.
What do you think?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's beautiful! You did a nice job.


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

Next up, its time to get the living room painted.
The bulk of the work here was in repairing the massive amount of trim in the room.
Enjoy...

Before


















During













































After


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

The Furnace project got pushed to the back burner. We had to get some other stuff done before we could continue with our heating... then summer came and we didn't need it so we kept ignoring it...
The mornings finally were getting cold to the point where we could not put the project off any more.
To start with, we cut in the grilles in all the rooms.
Look above above Alec's head in this photo









We have cut in a grille in every room.... but I don't have pictures.

So, next up is getting the furnace ready.
We ran a new gas line, and pulled a new circuit from the pannel.

We then cut in our taps and mounted our plenum's.




































From there we ran flex duct to all the grilles, but again, no pictures.
We ran the flu through the wall in the attic, and extended it up above the roof (no pictures)

After wiring up the thermostat, the unit started right up and now our house is toasty warm when ever we want it to be. :thumbup:


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

With the furnace, painting, and about 100 other misc. items complete the upper unit is done.... however, thats just the beginning...
For 17 Months we have been fighting with San Francisco to allow us to add a garage to our unfinished basement along with a new living room.
The house is over 100 yeas old, and that throws a huge wrench into the works.
Anyways, January 9th, 2009 we submitted our plans to the city. On May 4th, 2010, we got the final sign off on the plans.
So that Means we get to start it all again.
Here are some base pictures of the lower unit.


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

With a few rare hours of free time I made a 3D model of the house showing the garage.

Front of the house









Rear of House... Its missing the rear stair case, and a few windows









Upper Unit









Lower Unit









Garage/Living Room










X-Ray View









Wire Frame


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

Here are some shots of the demo for the lower unit....
It is strangely reminiscent of the upper unit.


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)

Next we rented two 6'x12' U-Haul Trailers... Between them, we hauled over 7,000 pounds of crap to the dumps.... thats right... over 1,000 pounds a person was moved... fun times...
Here are some pictures that proved it...


----------



## atmironov (Apr 27, 2010)




----------

